# newbie with a budget



## Springfieldohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys ive been reading around the forums for awhile now and im more confused on what to buy so i figured its time for a thread asking for help.

My current setup includes a early 2000s phillips 60 inch rear projection tv
a phillips 5.1 receiver from a htib 
a old set of radio shack towers with a set of pro audio 6.5s and a set of selenium st350s a old kenwood center channel 

It doest sound bad to me but with me looking to buy a new tv here in the next few months i would like to upgrade everything. 

I will have a budget of 2500 maybe a little more if i can talk the wife into it.
ive been looking at this tv
http://www.buy.com/prod/mitsubishi-...tv/q/sellerid/26006069/loc/111/211162764.html

I will have time warner hd cable,my 360 with hdmi and a blue ray source also.

As far as speakers im pretty lost i thought about just building my own from a place like parts express but i would like to see what you guys have to say first.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The heart of a speaker is the crossover. If you're interested in building your own, you need the crossover to be correct, or you will have a poor speaker. At the very least, you need to have confidence in your soldering ability - don't expect to 


You have three choices

1) Design a speaker yourself - this takes much research and test equipment to do right.
2) Buy a kit - however you must make the baffle exactly to specifications because of diffraction compensation
3) build a speaker to a skilled designer's specification. GUys likes Dennis Murphy and John Krutke have designed speakers which beginner DIYers can build.


My recommendation is choice 3.

To be honest though, there's plenty of nice internet direct speaker brands in every price range that you can get quality bang-for-buck regardless. Look into brands like Ascend, EMP Tek, Aperion, SVS, Seaton, JTR, and Salk for instance. I really doubt you could go wrong with any of them!


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> The heart of a speaker is the crossover. If you're interested in building your own, you need the crossover to be correct, or you will have a poor speaker. At the very least, you need to have confidence in your soldering ability - don't expect to
> 
> 
> You have three choices
> ...


+1000234092382309

So many will generalize that DIY will give you the best sound for your $...and while for the most part that CAN be true...if you don't know what you are doing it will be worse.

DIY is fun. You can make it however you wish. But to come out ahead, it really really helps to have the right equipment to craft the speaker, the right test equipment, and right research.

Granteed's list of commercial brands is spot on. There are numerous commercial brands out there, and it all depends on what your preferences and budget are.


----------



## Springfieldohio (Oct 6, 2010)

i was looking at these as my mains
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-420

this as my center
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-412

these as my surrounds
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-402

and this as my sub
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-475

and this for my amp
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-750

and this as my receiver 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=250-504

how does that look? it puts me at 900 before tax and price of the sub woofer enclosure


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I mean I've never heard all that much about BIC speakers. Can't tell you a think about those. 

My recommendation is to take it easy. It may cost you a bit more but how about

Start with this for your receiver

It'll be a lot more future-proof than the apparently 5 channel Pioneer, and it'll still have a worthy and robust amp section as well as pre-outs.

These for your mains, center, and surrounds, and a temporary, yet still loud and very musical sub

At this point you may even find yourself satisfied. At the very least it'll give you a frame of reference for how clean, articulate bass should sound. You can then proceed to build a monster, home theater oriented subwoofer. I recommend maybe going with an Exodus Tempest-X or CSS SDX-15. Those XBL2 drivers are very linear and make more than just noise. I can't say much about the dayton, and it might be fine too. But leave the sub for last in this case.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would say look for a better receiver... 

Also, for sub building, I would say your probably saving more money getting a Premier Acoustic PA-120 for $229, granted youre not DIY'ing it, but it performs pretty well for what it is.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Granteed has a nice list for you i have not heard of the speakers but thy look impressive. As far as the AVR goes i'm sure you won't be dissapointed however you may be able to get more for the same amount maybe abit more from another brand, my advice is to shop around the wonderful world of the web.:T


----------



## Springfieldohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys ive seen those speakers recommended in another thread on here but im afraid they wont have them when i get ready to buy them in the next month or so since there on special.

Im going to get my tv out of the way first since that will likely be the single most expensive thing on my list.

what are your opinions on the Mitsubishi dlp? or would you recommend something else?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Springfieldohio said:


> Thanks for the info guys ive seen those speakers recommended in another thread on here but im afraid they wont have them when i get ready to buy them in the next month or so since there on special.


Lol, they're on "spring special" XD

It's just another way of saying "This line is on clearance and has been discontinued since spring because our new impressions line is gorgeous so we'll put it on special to make it look like it's not on clearance"

That's why they're out of black speakers period.

Just wait out the month and see if they're completely sold out. My gut tells me they won't be. People don't seem all that fond of the rosewood veneer, although having seen it in person I personally think it's very classy.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Springfieldohio said:


> what are your opinions on the Mitsubishi dlp? or would you recommend something else?


Best bang for your buck HDTV you can buy.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Springfieldohio said:


> Thanks for the info guys ive seen those speakers recommended in another thread on here but im afraid they wont have them when i get ready to buy them in the next month or so since there on special.
> 
> Im going to get my tv out of the way first since that will likely be the single most expensive thing on my list.
> 
> what are your opinions on the Mitsubishi dlp? or would you recommend something else?


Well I could sell you my Energys for $400 shipped. Im sure they are easily as good if not better then the ones youre considering.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely get a receiver with pre-outs for future separates potential. Granteed's sMarantz suggestion looks good, especially at that price. I have tried Marantz and it's good.

That Emptek system at that price is attractive (6 speakers inclusive of a subwoofer!). I have not heard them though.

For blu-ray players, look up the Costco's offering (if you are a member). Costco's generous policy essentially equals to a 90 days no-question-asked policy. Try one and if you don't like it, you can always return it.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

callas01 said:


> Well I could sell you my Energys for $400 shipped. Im sure they are easily as good if not better then the ones youre considering.


Now honestly that would depend on which Energy speakers. Now if they are the V series, I will take them!!:T 

Energy speakers are generally well respected. They would be good choices too although they may not have that "spring special" type of pricing.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

q2bon2b said:


> Now honestly that would depend on which Energy speakers. Now if they are the V series, I will take them!!:T
> 
> Energy speakers are generally well respected. They would be good choices too although they may not have that "spring special" type of pricing.


No, I don't have the V series. And If I did they wouldn't be up for sale at $400.

I have the made in Canada C-series, C-300s, C-C100 and C-100s, Basically I would love to keep them, but the wife won't let me.. So I need to sell them and pay myself back from buying my Dynaudios. I think for $400 they are a steal, esp. since they are in NM condition. I think that is the "spring special" price.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

q2bon2b said:


> That Emptek system at that price is attractive (6 speakers inclusive of a subwoofer!). I have not heard them though.


There's no substitute for hearing something yourself but basically the F300 towers included in that 800 dollar package are just short of identical to the old RBH TK-5CT towers. The only real difference is a slight modification on the cone material and subsequently the crossover, but otherwise the same speaker.

It was fairly acclaimed back in its day:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/rbh-sound-tk-5ct

regardless of whether there's a better speaker available in the roughly 800 dollar a pair range it used to retail at (which apparantly is a tough thing to find), the reality is at 800 for the towers AND the other four speakers, you're getting a steal.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

callas01 said:


> No, I don't have the V series. And If I did they wouldn't be up for sale at $400.


Yes, I concur. I didn't expect so because it would be like striking the lottery to snatch the V series for $400.



callas01 said:


> I have the made in Canada C-series, C-300s, C-C100 and C-100s, Basically I would love to keep them, but the wife won't let me.. So I need to sell them and pay myself back from buying my Dynaudios. I think for $400 they are a steal, esp. since they are in NM condition. I think that is the "spring special" price.


Been there, so my empathy. Maybe buy a very nice Christmas present for wifey and she will let you keep the Energy C's? And at $400 in NM condition, that's a great "spring special" price! Whoever buy them will be very happy (are you listening, OP?)


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> It was fairly acclaimed back in its day:
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/rbh-sound-tk-5ct


Thanks for the review link - very good reading. If those are are $800 a pair and well-reviewed, the 6 pieces spring special are a steal. Too bad I have too many pieces of audio gear now, otherwise I will buy the Emptek 6 and the Energy C's, but the ministry of finance would not approve. Gotto remember to buy a lottoticket tomorrow.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

q2bon2b said:


> Thanks for the review link - very good reading. If those are are $800 a pair and well-reviewed, the 6 pieces spring special are a steal. Too bad I have too many pieces of audio gear now, otherwise I will buy the Emptek 6 and the Energy C's, but the *ministry of finance* would not approve. Gotto remember to buy a lottoticket tomorrow.


NICE.... We must have accountants from the same school!


Really I got lucky, I hadn't planned to get new speakers. I went out one time and wanted to hear Totems cause of a few things I had read. While at the dealer that had the Totems, he also had Dynaudios. I just fell in love with the Dynaudios, but they were somewhat outta my price range. Then my dealer got a bunch of stock from another dealer that was going out of business... well that meant that he was overstocked and decided to do an open house, so that he wouldn't get any flack from Dynaudio or other dealers about giving out good discounts. SO I got my pair for a pretty good price... and they are brand new. I still need to get a new receiver and the Center channel, but I have WAF for that, as the Minister of Finance has already given her approval for those purchases. Hurry up tax time. But I am on a short leash after that. 

But Hey, I have Dynaudios so what more could I need.... 
*Spoiler* 



except higher end dynaudios:rofl:


,


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

hahahaha... i'd love to


*Spoiler* 



hear a pair of Evidence Temptations


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

me too... I have heard thru the confidence series... and let me tell you.:unbelievable:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mits DLP's are a great value, and despite problems with early generations of sets from Mits they have been one of the best companies I have seen in regards to customer service.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

maybe its just me, but I think I would still buy a plasma.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya but where can you get a 60" 1080p plasma of decent quality <$1000? Or how about a 70+" Plasma for <$3000. DLP definitely does have value as a big selling point, granted plasma generally will look better but not always.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A lot of good advice here. I'll chime in with agreement about getting a receiver that has line output, in case you might want to add a power amp later. Also, to focus on the TV itself first, and to get as big a screen as you can afford. Then, whatever speakers you get, get a set that either match (in sound) or are close to a match, especially across the front. Last but not least, think in terms of multiple subs that you get over time. And don't bother with anything that you won't be happy to keep for 5 years.


----------



## Springfieldohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies guys.
I went ahead and got the wd-73737 im going to wait until i get my tax return to focus on the audio part.

What are your views on having a pc with hdmi to play my video files since the 360 is temperamental on what it wants to play.


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

Newegg has Polk Audio Polk Audio Monitor50 Series II for $129.99 with a promo code for $48 off making them $81.99 each. The other guys can make more informed suggestion's than I can but I thought I would throw those out there.


----------

